# Birds for training...



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone know anyone or anywhere in Salt Lake county to buy pigeons or ducks to help me train my pup?


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Bob Hunt in Montana occasionally delivers ducks around here for events. I PMed you his contact info, get in touch with him.


----------

